# Perfect Bow ??



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

If you could buy one bow that was the ultimate in size, weight, speed etc. what would it be ???


----------



## murphnturf (Aug 14, 2014)

Thatâ€™s a great question. Iâ€™ve always been told to go to an archery shop and shoot a bunch of bows. Wish I could help you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes, the answer is ... the one that fits you and feels good shooting it. Speed is nice but the Indians shot deer with longbows which were way under 200fps. I could have got a high end mathews but I bought a midrange Hoyts that was 4 fps slower because it felt better shooting it. Granted both of those are great bows. Arrow weight and accuracy are the most important and that's more up to the archer. A bad shot from the 'Best' bow won't kill anything but an accurate shot with a good broadhead and arrow from a bad bow will kill anything 98% of the time.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go shoot the top 3 offerings from every leading by bow manufacturer. 

I had spent weeks planning the bow I wanted. Had a huge crush on one in particular.....until I shot it. Hated it! Bow shop handed me 7 more and i started going to every bow shop for 100+ miles to shoot all their top offerings. 

Ended up buying a bow hundreds less that i never ever thought i would have considered with my previous misguided list of perfect size, weight, and speed. 

Give yourself a real treat and go shoot all the top offerings. Whatever you have in your head or what you have read on the net or what recommendations really caught your attn.....throw all that out the window and go shoot with an open mind. Keep a running top favorite and keep shooting em all till you are satisfied with YOUR choice.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And don't be too concerned about IBO ratings either or influenced by television ads. Take what grem and Tobin said above, put it all together and find the bow that is for you.

TH


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Yes, the answer is ... the one that fits you and feels good shooting it.


This right here!!!
And when you have that, you can be deadly accurate. I would rather have a accurate slow bow than a high speed bow any day of the week.
Wait..........................I already have that now!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Matthews switchback XT

Iâ€™m sure the new bows blow it away, Iâ€™ve been out of the archery game for a while, but dang that was a sweet shooting rig.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In addition to accuracy, a bow that shoots quietly is important. Ball park speed for a bow is 300 fps, but sound travels 1100 fps. No matter how fast a bow you shoot, the sound will reach the deer before the arrow. An accurate shot with heavy enough arrows to ensure tremendous penetration and that shoots relatively quietly will get the job done.


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

Buy the bow that feels best to you not other people. Doesn't matter what brand or model as long as it feels good to you and it is set up to fit you(draw length, location of peep to fit you & center shot). Then get the right arrows and broad heads for your needs. Don't get too hung up on speed. Kinetic energy is more important. Heavy arrows will give you more penetration. Last thing is practice...practice...practice.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*latest on the market*

i'd go with the latest Mathews on the market. i'm shooting the Z7-tactical.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> In addition to accuracy, a bow that shoots quietly is important. Ball park speed for a bow is 300 fps, but sound travels 1100 fps. No matter how fast a bow you shoot, the sound will reach the deer before the arrow. An accurate shot with heavy enough arrows to ensure tremendous penetration and that shoots relatively quietly will get the job done.


Spot on. And there are ways to dampen the sound on a moderately loud bow. The good news is that more mfg's are working on sound dampening as part of design.

I took off all my 'latest / greatest' noise reducing monkey turds and tied up some cat wiskers from jig skirts; I even put some on the cam strings.. little small ones. I'm sure I dropped a couple fps off but probably just 1-2.. still plenty fast. Like you said though... sound is definitely faster and it's that 'umph' of the limbs that move the most air even if whishper quiet to us at the bow. There are quiet a few recording on you tube with audio from the target perspective of the arrow, but they also caught the release of the arrow and it's evident even with the strings quieted.

totally agree with the above input as well.


----------

